# Where pigeons sleep at night - they're a lot closer than you think



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I decided to go to the "feeding spot" at night just to see if I could figure out where the piggies go to bed at night. It didn't take me long. Their bed is nothing fancy - just the top of a building. There they were all huddled up, puffed out, just little dark shadows on the slope of a roof.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Garye, 

Your pic is truly a familiar site! Yup, cruise on by a "feeding" spot and frequently (just don't wanna say always) you'll see them huddled close by.  

I check my overpass ones sometimes in evenings or night and there they are,
on the ledge of the span of the overpass or huddled just beyond the pigeon
spikes (plastic) of the inside walls to the overpass up at the top. 

When I would work late in the city, I would find them up on the roofs in little hiding spots as well.

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Garye,

Awesome photo! Thanks for sharing! I had always assumed they found a niche under some kind of overhang, not out in the open like that.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well you all know why they try to sleep near where they usually feed, don't you? They know they have to race to get to the food before the others do so they'll get the most. So the ones on the lower part of the roof know they have an advantage. Pigeons are not stupid after all. 

Garye makes sure she's on that roof by the time I arrive. I saw her huddled body up there tonight - on the lower part. She's one of the first to get first dibs on the food.

They know!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Garye,

Thanks for sharing that picture.


I am always concerned about our ferals and their feeding spots.

I always ask God to keep an EYEout for them, and supply them their daily needs.

I think you are an answer to a prayer for those feral pigeons in your neighborhood, as fp is for the ferals in Oakland.

Thank you guys, for watching over and caring for their needs. I am honored to know you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Those pigeons are sure lucky to have you around.
Bless you.

Reti


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well you know, I just do it for the love of pigeons. They're too cute to pass up. I can only give them food and look out for them because I can't bring them home. So I give them what I can.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Does anyone know why they all seem to be facing the wall? Other birds, like finches, and sparrows that roost on our front porch do the same thing. You would think they would keep their backs to the wall to look out for predators.

I think the overpass pijs we feed everyday sleep on the bridge ledges where they ususally make their nests.

maggie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi folks,

Thanks, Treesa, for your kind words. Maggie, I couldn't make that one out in the pic. Thought maybe the wall was part of another building. Maybe it depends on what mode they are in, and what kind of construction they are perched on. They do seem to like to have their "heinies" hanging over an edge of some kind so that the poo can "free-fall" away from where they are gathered. I was watching a group of them perched on a building top in SF
while underneath on the sidewalk, a group of people formed a line. One of the pijies did a full circle, stopping mid-way so he could poop.....guess where it landed  ? Oh well, polite to their peers anyway.

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Maybe they're facing the wall so as to keep the light away from their eyes so they can sleep. Or maybe they think if they face the wall, their predators will think they're something else and not pigeons.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Also if they face the wall, it prevents snow, rain and wind from blowing into their faces. There's nothing worse than having that stuff in your face all night long!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Either explanation makes sense to me. maggie


----------

